# Área metropolitana de Lima y Callao



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Un poco de informacion que encontre en Wikipedia sobre el area metropolitana Lima-Callao








El "área metropolitana de Lima y Callao", también llamada Gran Lima o Lima metropolitana es la metrópolis conformada por la conurbación de la ciudades de Lima y Callao. Dicho proceso urbano se evidenció en los años 1980.

Lima y Callao, hace años separadas por un desierto, siendo desde el siglo XIX conectadas incluso por un ferrocarril, se encuentran hoy totalmente unidas debiendo señalarse sus límites según las avenidas o mediante carteles para que éstos no pasen totalmente desapercibidos.

Esta conurbación (fusión urbana) entre Lima Metropolitana y el Callao se evidencia también en la interacción social y cultural. El mestizaje y encuentro entre limeños y chalacos es una constante cada vez más fuerte.

Actualmente alberga aproximadamente 8.400.000 habitantes que configuran poco menos de un tercio de la población total del Perú.

Esta conurbación es una ciudad eminentemente costera y se extiende a lo largo de casi ciento treinta kilómetros del litoral peruano desde el distrito norteño de Ancón en el límite con la Provincia de Huaral, hasta el distrito sureño de Pucusana en el límite con la provincia de Cañete.

*Megalópolis Lima-Callao* 

Según las estimaciones estadísticas, para el año 2010, el Area Metropolitana de Lima y Callao alcanzará una población superior a los 10 millones de habitantes, lo que la convertirá en la primera megalópolis del Perú. Pese a lo antes descrito la "Ciudad Lima-Callao" cuenta con 3 Entes de gestión, la Municipalidad Metropolitana de Lima, la Municipalidad Provincial del Callao y el Gobierno Regional del Callao. La Ley de Regionalización contempla la creación de macroregiones, la velocidad del fenómeno de megalopolización, deja abierta la posibilidad de la creación de la "Macro Región Metropolitana Lima-Callao".

*Evolucion de Lima y Callao* 


















































*Distribucion Poblacional* % de area metropolitana en cada grupo

*Lima Norte* (Carabayllo, Puente Piedra, Comas, Los Olivos, San Martín de Porres y Independencia): 26% 
*Lima Este* (San Juan de Lurigancho, El Agustino, Santa Anita y Ate): 19.5%
*Lima Sur* (Villa María del Triunfo, San Juan de Miraflores, Villa El Salvador y Chorrillos): 16.6%
*Distritos de Clase Media & Alta* (San Miguel, Pueblo Libre, Jesús María, Magdalena, Lince, San Isidro, Miraflores, Surquillo, San Borja, Barranco, Santiago de Surco y La Molina): 15.1% 
*Callao* (Callao, La Punta, La Perla, Carmen de la Legua, Bellavista y Ventanilla) 11.8%
*Cento Historico de Lima* (Rímac, Lima, Breña, La Victoria y San Luis): 11%


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow...bastante interestante...se nota como ha crecido la ciudad...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

que asco de cambio entre el 40 y el 70


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nota interesante.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, buena nota. Ahora hasta donde llega Lima en el norte? Ya paso Ancon?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Es bien dificil que pase Ancón porque luego viene pasamayo y sus acantilados, pasando Pasamayo se encuentral distintos valles. Por el sur si es más fácil que crezca, y or el este está siendo contenida por la cordillera. 

Interesantes mapas, que bonito era en los 40, menos gente, más verde, más tranquilo.
Mi abuelo nació en 1925, imaginense como debe ser para el ver todos eso cambios. Ahora el vive en La Molina, y cuando nació eso ni siquiera existia jeje.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo naci en el 87 y ahora que vuelvo a lima no conosco un ajo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

87 y tienes la concha de decir que soy un niño????????' yo naci en el 90, casi 89 porque soy de enero


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

juas no sabias que tenia 18?...bueno igual...90....tienes la edad de mi sobrinita...asi que te veo como sobrinito


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Espero que en el futuro el Trío del norte y Arequipa no crezcan de la misma forma komo lo hizo Lima.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Se ve muy grande. Me pregunto cuánta area ocupará.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué interesante la forma en que se expandió Lima. Pasó de ser un humilde pueblito a una tremenda metrópoli.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante, cabe destacar que varias de las actuales avenidas principales de la lima antigua fueron construidas sobre acueductos y construcciones viales de los antiguos peruanos desde epocas remotas como hace mas de 5 000 años antes de Cristo......Los españoles simplemente remarcaron sus caminos sobre los ya existentes, pues encontraron ´´servicio de agua´´ gratis interconectada....... convirtiendose la zona en una bien estrategica llena de recursos y asi es como surge la capital peruana de hoy


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lleno de sabidurìa nuestro moderador general!!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sólo el diez por ciento es clase media & alta*

Aproximadamente el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios considerados "populares".... por eso Lima es llamada "La Calcuta latinoamericana"... 
Dodi


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*En qué puesto a nivel de población ???*

Con sus casi 9 millones de habitantes,habrá alguna lista seria para saber en que puesto de población a nivel latinoamericano se encuentra Lima ???
En el cuarto lugar,luego de Ciudad de Mèxico,Sao Paulo y Buenos Aires ???
Dodi 





Dodiperu said:


> Aproximadamente el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios considerados "populares".... por eso Lima es llamada "La Calcuta latinoamericana"...
> Dodi


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Aproximadamente el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios considerados "populares".... por eso Lima es llamada "La Calcuta latinoamericana"...
> Dodi


Ahora se te van a lanzar encima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dodiperu said:


> Aproximadamente el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios considerados "populares".... por eso Lima es llamada "La Calcuta latinoamericana"...
> Dodi


Mmm...quizas en 1988.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^aja exacto


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> juas no sabias que tenia 18?...bueno igual...90....tienes la edad de mi sobrinita...asi que te veo como sobrinito


jajajaja :bash:


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Villa El Salvador tiene un millòn de habitantes*



El Bajopontino said:


> Ahora se te van a lanzar encima.


Para muestra un botòn..lo que pasa que muchos foristas no pasan de la Javier Prado y no conocen los barrios...incluso algunos "bien grandecitos" ni siquiera conocen el Centro de Lima !!!!!.... entonces,es fàcil que piensen que viven en una "burbuja"... cuando recorran los pueblos jòvenes,se daràn cuenta cuàntos millones de limeños viven apiñados...eso no se vè desde la Javier Prado,ni desde la avenida Arequipa ni desde la avenida La Planicie.... yo me he recorrido toda Lima... a patita... he caminado cientos de cientos de cuadras durante muchos años y fue la mejor manera de conocer mi ciudad...no la he conocido desde el confort de estar dentro de un auto,ni de casualidad al pasar en un bus,en un micro... la he conocido "en vivo y en directo" y afirmo que el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios "populares"...lo cual no quiere decir que ese 90% sea pobre en todo el sentido de la palabra...porque incluso en los Pueblos Jòvenes hay "una clase acomodada"..pero si,fàcil,mas de la mitad de la gente que vive en Lima,vive en condiciones de real pobreza... 
Dodi


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Con sus casi 9 millones de habitantes,habrá alguna lista seria para saber en que puesto de población a nivel latinoamericano se encuentra Lima ???
> En el cuarto lugar,luego de Ciudad de Mèxico,Sao Paulo y Buenos Aires ???
> Dodi


La cosa está asi:

1 Ciudad de México---22 650 000
2 Sao Paulo----------20 200 000
3 Buenos Aires-------13 400 000
4 Rio----------------12 100 000
*5 Lima--------------8 500 000*
6 Bogotá-------------8 250 000
7 Santiago-----------5 350 000

Nº 5 en latinoamerica y 31 a nivel mundial http://www.citypopulation.de/World.html


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo también conozco mi ciudad a pie, de punta a punta, puedo dar fe que la mayor parte son barrios populares gran parte de sus pobladores vive en la pobreza, aunque ahora último se están formando barrios de clase media dentro de estos distritos, en resumen, Lima está progresando bastante, pero aun hay mucha desigualdad.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Muy bueno e intersante el thread, viendo los cambios d Lima.
Weno q yo sepa la otra vez vi un reportaje acerca de San Juan de Lurigancho q decia q podria ser una nueva provincia en lo q es el departamento o región de Lima; y se sabe q S.J.L es el distrito más poblado de Lima, si esto llega a ocurrir habria un gran cambio. :S


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dodiperu said:


> Para muestra un botòn..lo que pasa que muchos foristas no pasan de la Javier Prado y no conocen los barrios...incluso algunos "bien grandecitos" ni siquiera conocen el Centro de Lima !!!!!.... entonces,es fàcil que piensen que viven en una "burbuja"... cuando recorran los pueblos jòvenes,se daràn cuenta cuàntos millones de limeños viven apiñados...eso no se vè desde la Javier Prado,ni desde la avenida Arequipa ni desde la avenida La Planicie.... yo me he recorrido toda Lima... a patita... he caminado cientos de cientos de cuadras durante muchos años y fue la mejor manera de conocer mi ciudad...no la he conocido desde el confort de estar dentro de un auto,ni de casualidad al pasar en un bus,en un micro... la he conocido "en vivo y en directo" y afirmo que el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios "populares"...lo cual no quiere decir que ese 90% sea pobre en todo el sentido de la palabra...porque incluso en los Pueblos Jòvenes hay "una clase acomodada"..pero si,fàcil,mas de la mitad de la gente que vive en Lima,vive en condiciones de real pobreza...
> Dodi


Dodi, ni la Javier Prado ni la Arequipa es lo mejor de Lima...es mas, la Avenida Arequipa no es nada del otro mundo...es mas, no me gusta. Ahora hay zonas mucho mas fichas.  

Sin embargo, yo tambien conozco Lima, he caminado harto por varias zonas, no necesariamente zonas bonitas. Creo que 90% es demasiado elevado, quizas hace 20 años, pero ultimamente creo que es menos.

Pero ahora, cuando caminaste por todo Lima a pie...lo hiciste hace cuantos años? Es que muchisimo ha cambiado desde ese entonces, sobretodo en barrios de Lima Norte y en distritos como Pueblo Libre, Magdalena y Chorrillos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Aproximadamente el 90% de los limeños viven en barrios considerados "populares".... por eso Lima es llamada "La Calcuta latinoamericana"...
> Dodi


Qué termino tan feo. En toda mi vida nunca lo había escuchado. Ni lo había leido nunca en ningún foro de Internet, en ningún diario, revista, libro ni en ninguna parte. ¿Dónde lo escuchaste tú, Dodi?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Haber un poco de realidad...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dodi: probablemente sea cierto que el 90% de limeños viva en barrios populares. Pero para que Lima fuera la "Calcuta Latinoamericana" horrible término que escucho por primera vez, ese 90% tendría que vivir en condiciones poco menos que miserables.
Y tú sabes muy bien que no es así, pues barrio popular no significa barrio de extrema pobreza. Un ejemplo de eso es Los Olivos. Otro ejemplo podría ser Lince. Ambos son barrios populares, pero no de extrema pobreza. Tampoco son barrios de extrema pobreza Jesús María, Magdalena, San Miguel, Bellavista, La Perla, El Cercado de Lima, La Punta, Surco, Chorrillos, Barranco, etc. Y ni hablar de Miraflores, San Isidro, San Borja o La Molina.
Hace un tiempo hubo una discusión con Friendlima, cuando él pretendía decir que Lima tenía un nivel socioeconómico comparable al de Santiago o Buenos Aires, lo cual a Bratzo, Bajopontino y varios más nos pareció fuera de la realidad. Pero ahora surges tú diciendo que somos el equivalente latinoamericano de la ciudad que fue o quizá sigue siendo el paradigma de la miseria. Y eso también es un exceso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tambien es la primera vez que escucho ese termino de "Calcuta Latinoamericana"...horrible termino y poco acertado a mi parecer.

Pedro tiene razon...irse a los extremos no es sabio. Lima no es ni Nueva York ni Calcuta. Lima es Lima, es una ciudad única, con sus problemas, con sus virtudes...asi de simple.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Qué termino tan feo. En toda mi vida nunca lo había escuchado. Ni lo había leido nunca en ningún foro de Internet, en ningún diario, revista, libro ni en ninguna parte. ¿Dónde lo escuchaste tú, Dodi?


Yo tampoco, no se de donde habra sacado Dodi esa frase.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tan feo es Calcuta, de veras he oído poco de esta ciudad, pero si es como dice Pedro, pues de hecho sería una exgeración, aunque recuerdo haber visto en un reportaje sobre la visita de la Madre Teresa a Lima, donde la santa comparo a Lima con su ciudad, incluso bautizaron un sector de la Parada como la pequeña Calcuta, supongo que Dodi habrá sacado la frase de allí. Me imagino que ella conoció el tugurizado centro de Lima, lleno de pirañitas, borrachos y suciedad, además de las recién formadas barriadas, hoy en día todo esto ha mejorado.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Tan feo es Calcuta, de veras he oído poco de esta ciudad, pero si es como dice Pedro, pues de hecho sería una exgeración, aunque recuerdo haber visto en un reportaje sobre la visita de la Madre Teresa a Lima, donde la santa comparo a Lima con su ciudad, incluso bautizaron un sector de la Parada como la pequeña Calcuta, supongo que Dodi habrá sacado la frase de allí. Me imagino que ella conoció el tugurizado centro de Lima, lleno de pirañitas, borrachos y suciedad, además de las recién formadas barriadas, hoy en día todo esto ha mejorado.


De todas formas, si queremos promocionar nuestra ciudad y resaltar sus cambios, a nivel latinoamericano y mundial jamas podremos promocionarnos como Lima: la calcuta latinoamericana


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aunque calcuta no es de lo peor, tiene monumentos muy imponentes en la ciudad, tambien algunos mas o menos altos y modernos edificios... aunque claro calcuta su transporte publico da pena, tiene bastantes barrios populares, y desorden urbano en el comercio


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ajo meya...no es HABER....ES "A VER"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*La Calcuta Latinoamericana*



LiquidDreams15 said:


> aunque calcuta no es de lo peor, tiene monumentos muy imponentes en la ciudad, tambien algunos mas o menos altos y modernos edificios... aunque claro calcuta su transporte publico da pena, tiene bastantes barrios populares, y desorden urbano en el comercio


Liquidreams ha sabido explicarlo de una manera muy acertada.. Existe un "desfasaje" en mi opinión...es cierto...todavía estoy con la imagen de Pueblo Joven = barrio miserable... y sé que en los 90s. ha ido cambiando esa imagen.. Pero voy por partes para que mis conceptos sean más entendidos por todos ustedes :
Efectivamente al compararla con Calcuta,no es compararla con una ciudad ni miserable,ni espantosa,ni ruinosa... como bien lo ha expresado Liquidreams,Calcuta es una ciudad "especial"... tiene barrios elegantisimos,algunos muy antiguos con palacios que ya quisieran tenerlos varios paises europeos,por otro lado,hay un hacinamiento a pocos kilómetros de esos barrios tan distinguidos... En los 70s, especialmente eso era Lima...fue el "boom" de los pueblos jóvenes (que sencillamente fueron cambiando de nombre...décadas atrás se les decía "barriadas")... pero fue en los años 70s, cuando Lima creció en una forma (para la época),prácticamente "monstruosa"... Los cerros,los arenales mejor dicho,empezaron a ser invadidos por chozitas...cientos,luego miles... dejabas de pasar por una zona durante meses y te encontrabas conque estaba toda invadida por miles de personas.. fue una década en que "de golpe" se redujeron los sembríos... que ahora para verlos,hay que salir de Lima...pero hasta 1975 aproximadamente,con facilidad podías ver de cuando en cuando pequeños sembríos,incluso el limite entre el Callao y Lima,estaba prácticamente delimitado por sembríos... hablo de hace apenas 30 años... y de repente,todo se urbanizó,digamos que "violentamente".. por eso el término de "Calcuta"... como que aparecieron "millones de personas" de la nada... y para la gente de hace 30 años eso fue bastante impactante... incluso para mi,que todavía era un niño.. cada año que pasaba lograbas sentir "que la población iba en aumento".. algo que no se logra percibir en cualquier ciudad...uno nota que las cosas cambian en un lapso de 5,10 años...pero en esa época,cada año era algo "distinto"...notabas un aumento de gente impresionante...me imagino que algo parecido habrán experimentado en New York ó en Buenos Aires,en sus años "pico" de inmigración... sólo que en Lima,no eran extranjeros,sino peruanos del interior... 
Entiendo que eso se fue estabilizando y ya para fines de los 80s,se "maquilló" el término de Pueblos Jóvenes con "los Conos"... y ya durante los 80s,había surgido una clase "más adinerada" en esos conos... ya no todos eran pobres recién llegados a la capital...ya existían niveles sociales y eso es lo que casi todos ustedes ya han conocido..a diferencia mía,que ví el proceso desde otra óptica... Con todo,el porcentaje de pobreza en Lima es bien alto...si,es cierto...he exagerado en ponerle un 90%... pero fácilmente pasa del 60%... lo que pasa es que ya es bien dificil poder conocer "tras los cerros"... más allá de Comas...por Carabayllo,Independencia,que ya resulta bastante distante y peligroso arriesgarse a ir hasta allá... pero es allí donde actualmente está toda la densidad de pobreza...tras esos cerros,que ya de ninguna avenida se pueden divisar.
Dodi 

pd : Barrios "populares" es porque tienen mucha población.. son barrios (y en todo el mundo) que son populosos...que hay ya niveles de hacinamiento y superpoblación.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok, Dodi. Vale tu aclaración. Efectivamente, el porcentaje de pobreza en Lima todavía es muy alto. Y, claro, también existen bolsones de extrema pobreza.
Sin embargo, lo importante es que, poco a poco, se va mejorando, y de una generación a otra se percibe el cambio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En todo caso voy a informarme más acerca de Calcuta, no creo que sea tan fea y pobre.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

chiquillos(que copion soy de marsupilami) hice un thread en el foro filipino quieren saber que opinan de lima los filipinos entren aqui pero no agrengen muchas fotos por fis


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pusiste fotos de la realidad? o fotos "promperu"?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

lo supuse..fotos promperu


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno no puse ningun slum, en lima hay muchas realidades como un edifcio muy elegante como una casa de esteras , pero la mayoria del mundo sabe que en varias ciudades latinoamercanas existen estos lugares, a veces es deprimente ver gente de esas condiciones ... asi que para variar solo puse fotos de lima sin slums...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

estas seguro de eso?...por lo menos una explicacion seria buena....no me parece acertado esperar criticas de lima...cuando solo se les pone la cara "bonita".....sin que tengan idea de como esta la situacion....osea..obviamente solo vas a recibir elogios....para que preguntar si ya sabemos en que va a quedar


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno si pregunta lo normal es decir de que lima tiene varios slum, yo no vivo en una burbuja ni voy a parar a la defensiva, vivo ahora en lima y solo me queda reconocer la terrible desigualdad socioeconomica que hay en esta ciudad, por lo menos yo no voy a maquillar ninguna realidad sea bueano mala


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo: todo el mundo pone fotos "Promperú" en SSC, así que no tiene nada de malo lo que hace Liquid. Además, los edificios modernos también podrían recibir críticas, pues a lo mejor no les gustan a los filipinos. En todo caso, tampoco se está falseando la realidad. Simplemente se está mostrando una de sus caras.
Si todo el mundo decide poner las fotos de "la otra cara" de sus países, pues allí nos tocará hacer lo mismo. ¿No te parece?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

no estoy diciendo que deberia dejar de hacer lo que hace....ojo que siempre son MIS opiniones...no es ninguna regla ni nada...no tienen por que hacerme caso....asi q relaaax jojo.....pero aun asi sigo pensando que colocar aca un link en el que liquid explica que ha creado un tema para saber QUE OPINAN LOS FILIPINOS DE LIMA....y SOLAMENTE poner una cara....es realmente equivoco porque no estoy diciendo que se esta mintiendo...pero si se quiere una critica.....para que poner solo una cara...tampoco pido que pongan fotos de barrios pobres...pero una pequeña explicacion no hace daño a nadie....es mas...seria excelente para saber EN REALIDAD lo que piensan....por otro lado...si en verdad lo que se queria era solo poner fotos de lima bonita...pues me parece muy bien....pero entonces saber la opinion sobre lima no habria sido la peticion


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajaja!!! Eres un pata recontra honesto!!! No admites la menor sacada de vuelta a la realidad!!! Te felicito por eso!!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jajajja mira tampoco es para ser hipocrita! yo en estos dias q tengo en lima...no pienso irme a pasear a villa el salvador o a ate vitarte.....solo escribi eso debido a la idea principal del tema que coloco liquid....para nada me voy a poner todo amargado diciendo que son unos malos por solo poner fotos de miraflores....jamaaas..si eso es lo que yo tambien hago....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ta bien. Cada uno tiene su verdad particular. Todo es relativo. Así es la cosa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Las mismas fotos de siempre, pero es una buena iniciativa para promover Lima en el foro Filipino.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ Wow! Great info there. Just visited your forums upon the endorsement of JBlock.


----------

